# Cooler Ideas For Incubator



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone! Glad to see all the familiars from BYC found a home away from home for a few days. 

Last year I threw together a plywood incubator/hatcher (cabinet style) and to my surprise this thing works great. Since I've built a couple of these for other people and they also work like a charm. In my later builds I've added a different type of controller and they now have auto humidity as well. My next build I plan on using an Arduino to control everything and this gives me a ton more options for features. One of the features I'd like to add is a cooler (sounds counter intuitive for something that is supposed to heat up). I want to do this because I'd like to move my incubator into my brood house. So my question is, what are some ideas for cooling an incubator in an uncontrolled environment. I was thinking about some sort of water cooler system that could use the water from the existing tank for humidity but you guys come up with some great ideas so I wanted to hear your thoughts as well.

Thanks in advance for the ideas everyone!


----------

